# Do you think they’re coming out with new events too quickly?



## MrsResetti (Feb 20, 2018)

Not to sound ungrateful or anything, because that is seriously not the case. I love how much effort Nintendo are putting into Pocket Camp, it’s a lot more than I expected and I’m really enjoying the game. However, I feel as though they’re putting too many events out soon after one another and there’s not really much consideration for those who might not have a lot of time to play the game. I’ve seen a few people make comments about how they struggle to balance keeping up with the events and managing school/work. I am really grateful for everything Nintendo are doing for us and this game, but maybe they need to space out the events as it’s proving awkward for some to catch up with. Just a thought


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 20, 2018)

I feel like they are putting too many villagers out there especially when they haven't raised the max friendship cap. Also, I'm trying to get all of the flower trade-ins and have garden events one after another is making it more time consuming for me. I think a solution would be to make the length of the time of certain events longer like the garden one for those who have to balance school and work and life in general.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 20, 2018)

I think Nintendo is trying to find the best balance between keeping people who play frequently interested in the game, and creating events that aren't so hard that casual players can join in without feeling frustrated. That said, I started the game three weeks late, so I  feel like I am always playing catch up. I wouldn't mind a little down time to work on the goals I haven't finished yet like maxing my friendships and finishing off my special request and flower trade furniture. At the same time though, I can still work on all of that during events. 

I keep getting closer to finishing all of my goals, but I imagine that once I do finish them, the main draw for me will be events at that time. I see a lot of my friend's activity drop quite a bit after each event, but I'm not sure if it's burn out from the events, or if they just don't have much else to do. I feel like a good portion of the people playing PC have finished most of the goals by this point. Basically, I just don't know what to think. Part of me needs a break, but another part of me is excited for every new event we get.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 20, 2018)

I agree with all of this.  I happen to have the amount of free time required to play obsessively and get all the event items, but I know once I hit college in a few months I won't.  My friend took a short hiatus from the game and missed not one but two events.  I love that Nintendo is so dedicated to their game but I think they should release new content a bit less frequently.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 20, 2018)

I’m probably in the minority here, but judging from other similar mobile games I’ve played, this is pretty typical in terms of event frequency. In fact, I’ve played some that had a new event going on every week. They expect super casual players will just skip events that don’t interest them/don’t have time for, but they need to keep the obsessive/frequent players’ interest in the game high so they’ll spend money.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 20, 2018)

It’s not affecting me, but they should take breaks from events. It’s for the sake of people’s lives.


----------



## Hellfish (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm confident that they'll repeat some of the events in the future. I doubt they'd make all of those assets for the game and make them only obtainable once. I also think that the frequency is maybe slightly too high, but I think making the duration of events longer so you don't have to grind to make sure you get everything before it's over.

I personally only play for 20 mins when I get home from work and it seems enough for me to get close to finishing the events but I miss out on the last few things towards the end.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 20, 2018)

In collection games like these you have to decide whether it's worth it to be a completionist. Sometimes it just isn't possible because everyone plays differently. I play a couple of times a day (just "doing the rounds" so to speak, not playing for hours at a time) and end up with most of the events finished in just a couple of days without spending real money or leaf tickets. Other people may not have that kind of time or luck.



Paperboy012305 said:


> It’s not affecting me, but they should take breaks from events. It’s for the sake of people’s lives.



It's not on Nintendo to make every event completely accessible for every player every time. And they're not "forcing" anyone to play more than they want. That is every player's individual choice, whether it's a requirement for them to acquire everything, or whether they're willing to lose out for the sake of not stressing out. There are tons of multiplayer games out there with lots of events, from Kingdom of Loathing to World of Warcraft, and even if I can't personally attain everything, I would never want a developer to quit adding content. I am personally accountable as a player for how I approach a game and as long as it's not a blatant cash grab (which I have yet to see in ACC), I don't blame the developer if I get stressed out over being able to do everything.


----------



## joelmm (Feb 20, 2018)

In my opinion two weeks are necessary between each event. Without the events there are still many things to achieve.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Feb 20, 2018)

It's way too much, I'm way too busy, and it just made me stop playing the game. Now I feel like I'm getting too far behind to even try again, which is a shame becausr I had the game before it was even released... I had such high hopes and now I'm just waiting for a Switch game.


----------



## Tigerlily (Feb 21, 2018)

I am enjoying them. I like the pace; keeps me engaged.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Feb 22, 2018)

I mean, I basically stop playing when there isn't an event going on, so obviously I like them.


----------

